# My personal messages are gone.



## 3650 (Feb 5, 2022)

I was keeping some messages from another member and they are no longer there.  There were instructions hat I needed. We’re the messages deleted for a reason?


----------



## webfish (Feb 5, 2022)

Nothing directly. How old were they? I’ll check system settings but never heard this happening before.


----------



## 3650 (Feb 6, 2022)

Two or three years. Don’t recall exactly.


----------



## webfish (Feb 6, 2022)

I am not having luck finding any setting that would delete these. Have you logged out and back in?


----------

